# Fruit Pudding  carbs



## Marier (Oct 10, 2013)

Anyone have any idea  what carbs will be in a slice of fruit pudding  ?? Having wee mixed grill for Tea  struggling to find online  
Thanks  Marie


----------



## Vicsetter (Oct 10, 2013)

Anything like this one: http://www.fatsecret.com/Diary.aspx?pa=fjrd&rid=5232127
6.6gram - hardly anything at all, you do wonder whats in it.

I presume you mean Scottish Fruit Pudding.

Of course if it's Walkers Glenfiddich fruit pudding (more like Xmas pud) then it's 54g carb: http://www.calorieking.com/foods/calories-in-puddings-rich-fruit-glenfiddich_f-ZmlkPTE0MzI1OQ.html


----------



## Marier (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks      Yes it Scottish Fruit Pudding  It had   Flour.Sultanas,Currants + Sugar   took 3cps  for it  but ended up low  2 hrs ltr  so  must of been to much   
Marie


----------

